# I love Amazon, but... (Fire related)



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been having some issue's with my Fire over the last month, it will randomly freeze when trying to wake it up (always at least half or more battery left). Plus tonight it refused to sync, so I decided to do a chat with Kindle support, after some basic troubleshooting (most of which I had already done when the problem first happened), I was told to turn wi-fi off except when I needed it, to which I said everything I do on the Fire requires wi-fi (I don't use it to read etc...) then I was told: "That is your choice and we will respect. *Not turning the Wi-Fi off will cause issues with the Kindle Fire and replacement will not be covered by the warranty.*" Next I was told to shut it down & to not just put it to sleep every time I wasn't using it (I use it at least twice a day) or it needed to charge. Neither of these things seem right to me. I'm going to have to call & see what they say on the phone.

Not very happy with Amazon at the moment.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Guess my Fire is on a fast track to die if all that is true. I leave wifi on and I let Kindle sleep most all the time. I do occasionally shut it down and restart it but not too often.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

You got the wrong CS rep. this time. Call back and you'll probably get a more satisfactory answer. Happens sometimes even with Amazon. There is absolutely no requirement or reason you should have to have WiFi turned off. It most certainly won't void your warranty to have it on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnB said:


> I was told to turn wi-fi off except when I needed it, to which I said everything I do on the Fire requires wi-fi (I don't use it to read etc...) then I was told: "That is your choice and we will respect. *Not turning the Wi-Fi off will cause issues with the Kindle Fire and replacement will not be covered by the warranty.*"


 

I had similar issues; they replaced my Fire. I agree, call back and talk to someone else.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Make sure you are talking to KINDLE CS not AMAZON CS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with the others who suggest you call back and talk to a different person. I pretty much always have my WiFi on -- in fact the new Fires and the update to the K79 basically are designed to have WiFi on all the time -- they WANT you connected as much as possible so as to use their stores.

And, as Bev says, be sure you're talking to the KINDLE CS people:

*Amazon US*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470 (use 'call me back')
or phone: 1-866-321-8851

Good luck!


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I called back & they said they will replace it. The rep on the phone apologized for the other rep after reading the chat & said they would talk to them. I knew getting a different person would get the right answers. I was just a little shocked at what the chat rep had said, I even tried to get them to clarify thinking maybe they misunderstood me but that didn't help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Dawn!  And yay for Amazon making it right.

Betsy


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Very glad you got a replacement!

My old co-worker told me about the "call back" trick... it never occurred to me.

I told her how the credit card company didn't want to lower my rates and she said 'Call back'. The person I spoke to not only lowered it, but lowered it retroactively 6 months, so i got a credit for all of the interest and compounded interest that was on my card. I was blown away.


----------

